# 1st cycle of failed



## rebecca marmont (Oct 16, 2010)

hi guys, im new to this and really dont know what im doing, im so confused with whats happening to my body at the moment i just hope someone out there can shed some light on whats happening.
im 29 years old and have had to have both of my tubes removed, my husband and i have recently gone through our first course of ivf, we had 2 top grade embryos transfered last sunday.and so it begins!!! the dreaded 2ww, we both had our fingers crossed  and i was quietly confident because im young and the ebryoligist said our embryos were brill yet after just 4 days i started spotting,just lightly,but enough to panic me, i rang the hospital and they said it could be implantation bleeding, only problem is i know that implantation bleeding is pail in colour yet that evening it changed to dark brown,and when i went to the toilet (for a number 2) the blood changed to bright red,it only lasted the time i was going to toilet and then stopped and went back to dark brown spotting, its been 8 days now since the transfer and i just feel so helpless. has anyone been through anything similar, and i know the chances are slim but could there be any hope? i still have 6 days before my hpt and im driving myself crazy... please help!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI there and welcome   

Firstly    that you're feeling so down and have lost your PMA (positive mental attitude).

How old were your embryos at transfer ?  What day did you have EC (egg collection) ?

I know how hard the 2ww is, it's the worst part of the whole treatment cycle I think, but you have to stay strong for those little embies as there really is no way of knowing what's happening.

Implantation happens around 5-12dpo (days past ovulation) in a natural cycle, so that would be equivalent of around 5-12dpEC (days past egg collection) when having IVF.  Once an embryo has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old it's ready to begin implanting, usually around 24 hours later so when 6 days old and it can take up until it's 12 days old, especially if it's a late implanter.

The spotting/bleeding you have could be down to a number of reasons...could be residue from the EC and/or ET procedures, could be irritation from whatever progesterone support you're using eg Cyclogest, it could be some old lining sloughing off as the new lining thickens due to rise in oestrogen...there are so many things that can cause this....and yes, it could be implantation bleed.  Implantation bleed can be pink or brown (and all those in between)....and some women do get red bleeding in 2ww and early pregnancy.  I had normal full flow red bleeds for several months when I was pg 20 years ago (and no idea I was pg) and my friend had normal red periods for 6mths (and no symptoms) and her son turned 15 last week !  It's not over yet for you !

Have yo spoken to your clinic ?  I would give them a call to ask their professional advise as they may recommend you increase your progesterone...but check with them first.

If you had ET (embryo transfer) last Sunday then you're correct in thinking you're 8dpt today which is very early days !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## habuiah (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi rebecca just read your post there am not really sure if i can help with regards to spotting on your 2ww although i have heard of some girls who do have this i don't think you should worry to much i know it must be hard for you at this time but try to stay relaxed as much as you can I'm sure 1 of the girls will come along and reassure you that has been through this stage. I hope you get your bfp. xxx


----------



## rebecca marmont (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks for your support, my embryos were transfered on day 5 at blastocyct stage, but strange as it is, since putting my first post on here earlier my spotting has increased to a very light red flow so im not getting my hopes up,


----------



## rebecca marmont (Oct 16, 2010)

hi everyone, ive definatly started my period now, just got to think ahead and concentrate on next time, fingers crossed things will work out better, x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

rebecca marmont said:


> hi everyone, ive definatly started my period now, just got to think ahead and concentrate on next time, fingers crossed things will work out better, x x


   oh hun, I know only too well what you're feeling right now  However, have you actually tested as you really must test just to be sure because like I mentioned, some women do get bleeding/spotting during 2ww and early pregnancy, sometimes longer into the pregnancy (I speak from experience).

If it is definitely BFN then do take time to grieve because that's exactly what it's like and whilst you may not believe it right now, you will pick yourself up, dust yourself down and move forward, it just takes a little time 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

Rebbecca I'm sorry that it's take a few days to welcome you to the site and also sorry to hear you have started to bleed  Like Minxy has said, If it is a negative then, stay in touch for some extra support  I'll leave you some links which may help you now and in the near future x
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Post Negative Cycle Support ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------

